# 2017 has been historic!



## Capt.Brandon

I've been so swamped with clients and cleaning SO MANY FISH that I haven't been able to make time for any reports. We always entertain a lot of clients that see us here on 2cool so those folks know how the fishing has been....unreal!! Bar none, no questions asked, this has been the best year of fishing since the year after hurricane Katrina. Even during the down periods we catch A LOT of fish as evidenced by our freakish dock shots....but this year has been on a different level. Redfish limits are literally taking 15-20 minutes!! Seriously, in less than 30 minutes we are limited out! Absolutely insane!! The trout have been bananas as well. Even with the high river conditions we've seen this year. I knew it was going to be crazy when we started catching limits in February!! We've caught both numbers and quality at times this spring. It's just been an all around GREAT YEAR! Many days we have 5 boats working, all getting limits on redfish and lots of trout. You just couldn't ask for it to be any better! Finally with this weak tropical system Cindy, we are getting a break and so are the fish. I expect this storm to push plenty saltwater up into our marshes and once things settle down, fishing could possibly be even better, if that's even possible!! We will be back at it on Friday so we will know soon enough. Give Jodie a call and don't miss out on the absolute best inshore fishing opportunity in the county, and perhaps the world! Venice Louisiana is the pinnacle of fishing and we are the most respected and proven guide service here. We can't control mother natural but we DO control our effort and you'll always get 120% from my team. 
To book: Jodie Carter 504-912-7021 www.reelshotfishing.com
I'll be adding lots of pictures so keep checking back.


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Pics*

Plenty pictures


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Loads*

Of fish


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Epic*

Epic


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Don't miss out*

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*More*

Pics


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Great*

Year


----------



## FisherofMen1

Just AWESOME!! GREAT WORK GUYS!!


----------



## Capt.Brandon

Thanks!


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Still*

Trying to catch up on the pics


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Triut*

Trout


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Yesterfay*

Our three boats yesterday. Still have a ton of pics not yet posted.


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Limits*

Nobody puts more fish on the dock.


----------



## schoalbeast101

Wow! The pictures are amazing. Ya'll are blessed with a great fishery there. The number of good solid fish is impressive. Almost all those fish would be solid keepers in Texas. They aren't dink trout that's for sure.


----------



## B&C

It's amazing your fishery can take the daily pressure it gets and still produce the way it does!


----------



## Capt.Brandon

We really do have an amazing fisheries. Some people give us a lot of "hate" over keeping so many fish but they genuinely have no comprehension of the biology of our estuaries. Recreational fishing has near 0 impact on the fisheries! That's hard to believe but it's a fact. Most of the state is blessed with a tremendous amount of "schoolie" trout but here in Venice our fish are a grade bigger. Research shows that our fish just grow much faster. Some days it is what it is and we catch small trout, but on average our trout will run 16-22" with quite a few in the 22-26" class. It's just an amazing fisheries.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Awesome fishing!!! Leave a few out there...see ya on the 16th of August!!!


----------



## Capt.Brandon

*Today*

Still haven't caught up with all our previous trips but this was today's two boats fishing. Released another 20 30-32" reds. Don't miss out.


----------

